# How Much Water Do Occelated Skinks Actually Need?



## Alis91xx (Aug 10, 2009)

Just Wanted To Know How Much Water Occelated Skinks Need?

Do They Swim?


----------



## Alis91xx (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh and Also, i Have 5 of Them. Not Sure What are Male or Female, But Only 4 months Old. 
When Will i Need the Seperated etc?
Just would Like a Bit of Advice? Please ! X


----------



## yasminj1996 (Jan 8, 2010)

They Do Swim  Not Sure How Much Water They Need Though =/


----------

